# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Трипод (штатив, тринога) для фотоаппарата

## Niki2008

В отличном состоянии. Советский.В тубусе. Полностью рабочий. Высота 126 см. Крепление подходит на Nikon и др фотоаппараты.
1299 грн
Таирова 
063-63-783-79 Татьяна

----------

